# "W" valleys meet at a dormer ridge



## Carlbuc (Nov 19, 2008)

I am installing a metal panel roof. There is a dormer that connects to the main roof part way up the main roof. I have "W" valleys where the two roofs meet. How do I bring the two valleys and the ridge cap of the dormer and the panel of the main roof together. I have already tried something, and it is not going to cover the small inverted "V" in the center of the "W".


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Use sheet lead from a plumbing supply facility. It is malleable but needs to be formed gently with a rubber mallet or the handle of the roofing hammer, so it does not tear.

Alternatively, you can have the W-Valley metal bent so the inverted "V" tapers down to Zero as it gets to the top of the last sheet of valley metal.

Ed


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

You can cut the metal to lock together and either caulk or solder the seams, depending on what type of metal you are using.


----------



## pjstock (Jul 23, 2012)

*joining 2 w-vallies and the metal sheet above*

mine I think is about the same question. But having gone to the trouble of taking pictures, I thought I would post my situation anyway.

Am also wondering how to merge 2 w-valleys and cover them with a sheet of roofing steel coming from the ridge above.


----------



## roofnron (Dec 7, 2011)

Join the w valleys together where they meet perfectly. They can be done pretty easily, you may have to make several cuts to get it right. Seal where they join together with caulk, try to make it lap. Your valleys should be watertight at the point. Then your ridge cap can be cut at the same angle at the center of the valley and folded down over the "w".


----------



## pjstock (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice job!
thanks. 
I'll try to emulate that elegant work. (fat chance.)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work Ron.


----------



## pjstock (Jul 23, 2012)

you wouldn't happen to have a detailed picture of how you trimmed and joined the peaks in the w-valleys would you? I am still stumped. (though I expect trial and erroring through a couple of sheets of W-valley I should find a solution.)


----------

